# Glock 17 Gen 4 vs Stoeger Cougar 9mm



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

What do you guys think is best in terms of reliability? This will be my first pistol.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably the Glock.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Glock


----------



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

Do you guys prefer the glock over other pistols?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

B_Kench said:


> Do you guys prefer the glock over other pistols?


Over some but not all.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Stoeger Cougar 8000 (aka Beretta Cougar) Review with the Beretta PX4 - YouTube

Here's an exceptional review on the Cougar. You can't go wrong either way, different platforms. Glocks having much more in the parts and after market parts department.


----------



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the video. I guess I'll just go to the gun shop and see if they have anything I like.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a Beretta Mini Cougar in 40 and it was good. Hellishly accurate due to the rotating barrel, ut big and a little clunky. If its a range gun its a toss up. Either will do fine. If its for carry or home defense, go GLOCK.


----------

